# Carbon Monoxide Detector



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

Has anyone ever had a problem with the carbon monoxide detector beeping constantly? Ours for the past three months (stored during the winter) gives off a single beep every 30 seconds or so which should indicate a low battery situation. I have changed the batteries three times and the thing keeps on chirping after hitting the reset button. I'm beginning to think it's a bad unit and may ask keystone to cover another one under warranty.


----------



## Ahumadas (Apr 16, 2006)

Did you pull your 12v batteries from the trailer before storage? I noticed this same thing with our 26RS when I went to visit the TT in winter lockup just a couple weeks ago. I pulled the batteries this fall when I winterized it so when I heard the chirping during my last visit I assumed it was a low back up battery in the detector but am still not sure since it was too cold to worry about right now.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Its Crap!
Throw it out and buy a new one.
They should be mounted close to the floor to start with and not up on the wall as was ours. I replaced the batteries in ours twice and then figured out that it was no good. Bought the plug in style with battery back up much better and gives you levels of Carbon Monoxide. I was told that if the detector was put in when gluing or finishing was taking place that it can contaminate to equipment. This according to our local fire dept inspector. (lives 2 doors away and had him go over my trailer before a steak dinner) everyone can be bought for a good meal!
Steve


----------



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

Ahumadas said:


> Did you pull your 12v batteries from the trailer before storage? I noticed this same thing with our 26RS when I went to visit the TT in winter lockup just a couple weeks ago. I pulled the batteries this fall when I winterized it so when I heard the chirping during my last visit I assumed it was a low back up battery in the detector but am still not sure since it was too cold to worry about right now.


That may be for the propane gas detector but the carbon monoxide detector is up on the wall above the table and only runs on AA batteries - it's not hard wired. I've actually had the trailer plugged in all winter.


----------



## DirtMover (May 31, 2008)

Scott,

Did you ever figure out what the deal was with this. Mine is doing the exact same thing this spring. Was plugged in all winter and I have replaced the batteries with new ones to no avail.

Just for clarification this is the CO detector on the wall above the table.

Thanks,


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

CO detectors do not really like cold temperatures. If you are not going to be in the trailer and keep it warm then save the trouble and remove the batteries until you are planning to use the trailer.

CO detectors can be located at any height as CO is more or less the same SG as air and it mixes freely. That said they should be located close or in sleeping areas that could be closed off while sleeping as that is where/when most CO issues occur.


----------



## DirtMover (May 31, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> CO detectors do not really like cold temperatures. If you are not going to be in the trailer and keep it warm then save the trouble and remove the batteries until you are planning to use the trailer.
> 
> CO detectors can be located at any height as CO is more or less the same SG as air and it mixes freely. That said they should be located close or in sleeping areas that could be closed off while sleeping as that is where/when most CO issues occur.


Fair enough but in reference to the detector still beeping every 30 seconds or so now that it is warm, and after the batteries have been replace and the unit reset, does the unit need to be replaced to make the beeping stop??

Thanks,


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

DirtMover said:


> CO detectors do not really like cold temperatures. If you are not going to be in the trailer and keep it warm then save the trouble and remove the batteries until you are planning to use the trailer.
> 
> CO detectors can be located at any height as CO is more or less the same SG as air and it mixes freely. That said they should be located close or in sleeping areas that could be closed off while sleeping as that is where/when most CO issues occur.


Fair enough but in reference to the detector still beeping every 30 seconds or so now that it is warm, and after the batteries have been replace and the unit reset, does the unit need to be replaced to make the beeping stop??

Thanks,
[/quote]

Yes the detector appears to now be dead and needs to be replaced. They seem to store okay in cold weather as long as they are not powered.


----------



## CTOutbacker (May 25, 2009)

My co2 detector started chirping around November after I had disconnected the power cord and the 12V battery. when the chirping started I had the back slider pushed in and could not see the co2 detector and hadn't had the TT long enough to be familiar with all the locations of things onboard.I ended up calling a local TT dealer thinking that the AC unit was making all the noise.He said reset the remote control for the AC and it will clear......it didn't !! In another call he said it might continue to chirp for a few weeks. Long story short come early May I did more investigating including pricing a new circuit board for the Ac controls (expensive) an removed the controlboard to outside theTT still chirping I slid out the slider and there was the CO2 detector chirping away I changed the batteries pushed the reset and dead silence!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

CTOutbacker said:


> My co2 detector started chirping around November after I had disconnected the power cord and the 12V battery. when the chirping started I had the back slider pushed in and could not see the co2 detector and hadn't had the TT long enough to be familiar with all the locations of things onboard.I ended up calling a local TT dealer thinking that the AC unit was making all the noise.He said reset the remote control for the AC and it will clear......it didn't !! In another call he said it might continue to chirp for a few weeks. Long story short come early May I did more investigating including pricing a new circuit board for the Ac controls (expensive) an removed the controlboard to outside theTT still chirping I slid out the slider and there was the CO2 detector chirping away I changed the batteries pushed the reset and dead silence!!


Small point but important is the detector is a CO (Carbon Monoxide) not CO2 (Carbon Dioxide).

On another note does the test button still work on the detector?


----------



## Scottyfish (Mar 7, 2009)

We replaced ours with a Kidde digital display unit after the stock piece malfunctioned in the middle of the night (early morning) on a camping trip this last February. We also puchased a Kidde plug-in unit in the rear room of of trailer where the kids sleep. It is mounted on one of the electrical outlets abot 18" off the ground. They are worth replacing with quality units as it is your life on the line, especially with all of the propane appliances that our trailers are equiped with.


----------



## CTOutbacker (May 25, 2009)

CamperAndy said:


> My co2 detector started chirping around November after I had disconnected the power cord and the 12V battery. when the chirping started I had the back slider pushed in and could not see the co2 detector and hadn't had the TT long enough to be familiar with all the locations of things onboard.I ended up calling a local TT dealer thinking that the AC unit was making all the noise.He said reset the remote control for the AC and it will clear......it didn't !! In another call he said it might continue to chirp for a few weeks. Long story short come early May I did more investigating including pricing a new circuit board for the Ac controls (expensive) an removed the controlboard to outside theTT still chirping I slid out the slider and there was the CO2 detector chirping away I changed the batteries pushed the reset and dead silence!!


Small point but important is the detector is a CO (Carbon Monoxide) not CO2 (Carbon Dioxide).

On another note does the test button still work on the detector?
[/quote]
On your suggestion I went out and tested it and yes it works.....thanks


----------



## DirtMover (May 31, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> CO detectors do not really like cold temperatures. If you are not going to be in the trailer and keep it warm then save the trouble and remove the batteries until you are planning to use the trailer.
> 
> CO detectors can be located at any height as CO is more or less the same SG as air and it mixes freely. That said they should be located close or in sleeping areas that could be closed off while sleeping as that is where/when most CO issues occur.


Fair enough but in reference to the detector still beeping every 30 seconds or so now that it is warm, and after the batteries have been replace and the unit reset, does the unit need to be replaced to make the beeping stop??

Thanks,
[/quote]

Yes the detector appears to now be dead and needs to be replaced. They seem to store okay in cold weather as long as they are not powered.
[/quote]

Thanks,

As others mentioned I think I will pick up one for the kids room also while I'm at it.


----------

